# Sores on belly?



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

What is this? I notice this on his belly last night.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not a vet. However, my pup had a very small spot like that on her belly. The vet said she had a slight staph infection, and it very common in pups.
Prescribed, a topical cream, and "belly wash / shampoo" Gone in a couple days


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Thanks hoping to get him in on Monday, does anyone know if there's anything I can do now to help him with the itching?.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shasta had the same thing. I got Pro Pet all-purpose pet balm at walmart. It works with inching and helps the sores heal. I use oatmeal shampoo when I give her a bath and then but the balm on . I also use pet wipes to keep her belly clean and reapply the balm. Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Scuba Bob , looks like a little staph infection . Happens with some pups teething, growth spurt, post vaccination -- a little dip in immune system from some physiological stress.

Many routes. Some antimicrobial shampoo . Mane N Tail Pro Tect is an excellent antimicrobial , anti fungal, anti bacterial treatment as a shampoo , then they also have a spray form which you can use in addition to or as primary treatment.

Virgin coconut oil - excellent , is also anti microbial. 

Boost his probiotics to assist his immune system.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

